# Phrag. Jason Fischer



## e-spice (Aug 6, 2019)

This one comes from Fox Valley Orchids and has been a good performer.


----------



## abax (Aug 6, 2019)

Love that deep crimson color.


----------



## Guarceñosis (Aug 8, 2019)

Just wonderful


----------



## Greenpaph (Aug 8, 2019)

Spectacular color!


----------



## NYEric (Aug 9, 2019)

Yay bessseae hybrids!


----------



## ThienNgo Le (Aug 11, 2019)

Very nice. This is my Jason Fischer originally from
OZ


----------



## Hien (Aug 11, 2019)

ThienNgo Le said:


> Very nice. This is my Jason Fischer originally fromView attachment 16388
> OZ


This Jason Fischer is beautiful, I had a Jason Fischer from OZ MDM 'Fire Engine' x bessae'Wings' that had misshaped blooms year after year . Perhaps , a ploidy problem.


----------



## Hien (Aug 11, 2019)

e-spice said:


> This one comes from Fox Valley Orchids and has been a good performer.


 wow, your Jason Fischer bloom looks big , what is the natural spread?


----------



## e-spice (Aug 13, 2019)

Hien said:


> wow, your Jason Fischer bloom looks big , what is the natural spread?



Well this is a small division so this is a smallish flower. The parent division does bloom fairly large but I don't recall the exact measurements.


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Aug 29, 2019)

Very nice!


----------



## abax (Aug 30, 2019)

Any special conditions for this beauty? I have one, but it seems
to just poke along...not dying and not blooming. I'm starting to
think it's a zombie Phrag. Mine didn't come from Tom...perhaps
that's the problem.


----------



## e-spice (Aug 30, 2019)

abax said:


> Any special conditions for this beauty? I have one, but it seems
> to just poke along...not dying and not blooming. I'm starting to
> think it's a zombie Phrag. Mine didn't come from Tom...perhaps
> that's the problem.



They like a lot of water & humidity abax. Much more so that paphs. I grow mine S/H and heavily mist daily and water weekly but they could probably take more water than that. Intermediate temperatures. The color improves as the temperature gets cooler. Also go very light on the fertilizer. I grow mine fairly bright, near cattleya conditions.


----------



## abax (Aug 31, 2019)

Thank you, e-spice. Bright light and humidity I've got in my gh.
Intermediate temps. only in winter. This summer has been a
killer for temps.


----------

